# San Juan low flow no go?



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

The water that does go through "Sand Bar Alley" down river from Slickhorn canyon, does tend to be more channeled at low water, making it easier to find your way. 
Government will be tight, but should be doable. 
Other people have been down there more recently then I have, but I think you should be ok if you're decent at low water boating, especially with the lighter boats.
I'd go if it were me, at least.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I think the last time I ran it was about 800 cfs, my friend in a 16' cat said he wouldn't want to run it any lower than that, but I would have felt fine taking my 14' NRS E140 down there with a couple hundred less.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

600 is fine.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Definitely go, and enjoy.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I think the San Juan at low flows improved my ability to read water. At least it made me take little riffles more seriously. Even if you get hung up, you'll get unstuck by sundown, probably.
Go! 
Have Fun!
Don't Worry!


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

We are sticking with our plan to launch Sunday. The only difficult part will be the last day when you have to stay in the streamflow or get hung up on a sand bar. It shortens the day to camp below Slickhorn your last night. We have rowed out from Slickhorn at low levels in 1 day. With de-rig it was a 12 hour day.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe bring an open canoe? Might be easier with the lower levels.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Many of the sand bars become low islands when the water drops, so that part can actually be better at low flows sometimes.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm a shitty boater (at least when it comes to the raft) and we had no problems last year at 600. Only issue we ran into was when my harmless buddy whose heart size far exceeds his functional brain size got a snoot full and frightened a mom at a neighboring campsite when playing with one of her kids LOL. Go for it!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

People need to learn to realize that drunk people can be really good people to, just they are drunk. 
Kids kinda act like little drunkin midgets anyway, so they relate well to each other. Just don't leave the drunk guy in charge, or either party unattended.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

mattman said:


> Many of the sand bars become low islands when the water drops, so that part can actually be better at low flows sometimes.


Ugh, you had better luck the last day then us. None were islands either time but all was shallow. Wouldn't change it though...

Go!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya, definitely in a constant state of flux, never know how previous water flow patterns will re work them.
I tend to find the channel along the side of the river down there, regardless of what side of the bend I'm on. Eventually though, I always tend to spend some time walking down the river, pushing my boat over a sand bar, this is usually after I get done laughing when my buddy gets stuck...


----------



## firemedic521 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for everyone who encouraged us to go and gave advice. We just got home and had a great trip over all. We only got stuck on one sand bar that required hard yanking on the boats , other than that there was probably about 7 time we had to jump out of the boats and without our weight they floated right over. We did make a pretty huge error in judgement but we learned from it.... We were making such good time that we decided to paddle all day yesterday from about 8am until 6pm and covered 23 miles( it was a brutal row out and took some of the enjoyment away) the trouble came when we thought we would camp at clay hills and take our time derigging a little last night and then the rest in the morning. Upon reaching Clay hills we were set upon by a swarm of mosquitoes unlike nothing I have ever seen ( attacking eyes and ears, covering us. We covered our selves in deep woods extra extra military grade repellent and they just kept coming. breaking down the boats was a nightmare and camping was out of the question. We were loaded and driving out by 8pm and back to mexican hat at 10pm. We then ate dinner then decided to try to find a camping spot on our way back to southern Arizona. At about 1am we still hadn't come across a camp ground and it was raining. We pulled over and slept a couple hours in the trucks then finished out the drive home. Our families were sure surprised to see us at 10am a day early. I'm so tired I can't see straight - Rowed 23 miles and drove 8 hours in 26 hours , stupid... Other wise a great trip forthe parts we were smart.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Skeeters! Yech! Canadian swamps, or anywhere. Don't forget the skeeter dope! I forgot it ... twice. (slow learner) Once in the aforesaid Canadian swamp, where we maintained a good smudge fire, but the sleeping bags were too warm. Whatever body part stuck out of the bag got chewed alive. We moved into an abandoned cabin, built a fire in the stove, blocked the holes as best we could with moss, and put a board atop the chimney. They still got us. 

Davidson & Rugge, "The Complete Wilderness Paddler" has a delightful treatise on skeeters and blackflies. Well worth the search. A good read.

Earlier in my ill-spent youth, we camped atop a swamp. We had a very limited assortment of stayaway, so we smoked cigars until sleep overtook us. Each of us tested one or another brand of skeet'r'dope. One guy in the party had nothing, so he just chewed up the stinkin' butt of his cigar and spread the t'baccy juice all over himself. The rest of us got skeeter-et. He skated by with just a couple of bites. Seriously. Those little skeeter brains know that stuff is bad for them! Smarter than some people, I think.


----------

